# Kit worth saving or lost cause?



## Kushy12 (Mar 7, 2016)

My doe birthed last night, and when I went to check this morning there was a baby on the wire, I've had this happen a handful of times and have been working the past year on zeroing in on the perfect nest box. Unfortunately I'm pretty sure we all know how difficult that is. Lol. Anyway the kit was cold and had some cuts on a back leg, a front foot and one of its ears I brought it inside and imediatly began warming it up. I am now second guessing my choice the cuts seem to be trying to scab over but are pretty bad. It seems to be in limbo as to wether it's going to make it. Should I let it go or continue helping it? They don't typically end up with injures so normally I would warm it up and put it back but right now I am truly unsure.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 7, 2016)

SOmetimes the mom will have one and scratch to dig the nest up more before having another with a baby getting caught in the mix of it causing some scratches or death. If you want to try it, you know your doe best, you could warm it up and place it back. If you dont think your doe will accept it then it isn't worth the risk of the other kits. With my does I would just warm it and place it back or make sure it nursed to get some strength back first. My does were very lax on the handling of them or their babies by me though.


----------



## Kushy12 (Mar 7, 2016)

I've never had issues placing babies back with this doe all but one of my does allows me to handle the kits, I just wasn't sure with the injuries. Thank you for the input


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 7, 2016)

It would depend on the cuts. If they are really deep, the kit could wind up losing one or both of the feet. Is this a first-time mom? Some don't seem to know when to stop "cleaning" as the kits are born; I have seen ears or feet chewed off by over-zealous mothers. Sometimes, the baby heals, sometimes, the baby dies, in spite of all you do. I'm a bit ruthless, I guess; I'd warm it up, put it back, and let it take its chances. If you think the loss of limbs is the likelier result of the damage, it might be kinder to let it go.


----------



## Kushy12 (Mar 7, 2016)

This is her third littler, I think it has the potential to heal. And when it comes to ruthless it's not ruthless if it's humaine, sometimes you just have to. The cuts have stopped bleeding now and it seems to be wanting to pull through so I will put it back and I guess we will see.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 7, 2016)

Good luck!


----------

